# What is the Difference between "My Shows" on Tivo Stream and "Play Next"



## KZEMALIS2 (May 8, 2020)

What is the difference between what shows appear on "My Shows" on TIVO Stream and the Shows that Appear on "Play Next". Why is there 2 areas that appear to do the same thing?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

One is their app and the other is the android home screen. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## KZEMALIS2 (May 8, 2020)

But what determines what shows I can get in each? Netflix shows seem to be the Wild Card. I have gotten some Netflix shows on "My Shows" but it just doesn't seem to be consistent. Also when you search in the Tivo App and select a Netflix show sometimes it goes directly into Netflix without giving you the oppurtunity to add to "My Shows". Similar with "Play Next". Another person posted they couldn't get any Showtime Shows in "My Shows" either. Just wish i knew what the rules were and if it is a bug just let me know I'm patient.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I stopped using the stream app since Over 60% of what I watch is via live TV, and the stream app doesn't access network tuners for their live channels. So I'm not much help.

Your best bet is on Reddit. Heck, I have to keep the Stream app in use,but everything I've gotten from tivo about it with changes and updates hasn't really been useful to me. So I really just haven't bothered. There's a Tivo dev on the Reddit subforum. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------

